# Stuff I noticed on youtube about food.



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I just started watching this youtuber called tommy bites homestead,,, and she started making videos two years ago about cooking her favorite foods, then it became growing your own food videos,, then it became growing in case of pandemic,, then it was stock your pantry up for pandemic,, now todays videos are on "where is the food/empty shelves"? The early videos only got 100-300 views,, the empty shelf videos get tens of thousands of views easy. So people must be waking up to this. My new concern is what the next series of videos will be about...????

.my cousin works at a very large grocery store chain and he said they don't have stockers or near enough help due to everyone being out due to covid and that they may have to close the store for a while so they can sanitize it and get more help as four out of five managers are out sick also. I work in healthcare and we only have about half the staff we need due to everyone leaving to travel nurse or just dont want to work, its getting bad folks..think i'll stock some more stuff myself. Anyway, thanks for reading my ramble.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's getting worse, and the future looks bleak.
Later this month, unless something changes, truckers will start making tough decisions concerning their vaccinations and whether they will be allowed to cross the U.S./Canada border.
I think I read that it starts on the 15th. Any trucker running freight across that border must be vaccinated against Covid, or they won't be allowed across. Something to do with an agreement between the countries' governments, not even a law

Estimates vary, but this could impact between 20 and 30 thousand trucks as these restrictions tighten. Not sure what percentage of that is directly involved in this border crossing issue.

We stocked the shelves a little deeper this past week. Wasn't even my idea. The wife is reading the tea leaves and voicing concern. It's good to see she's getting on board more and more.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

i watch prepper stuff on youtube while at work and i was suprised at how many people here see what i'm watching, then comment that they been stocking up a little and watch stuff on youtube also. I did have one lady say "im coming to your house", so it may not be a good idea to go into detail about what kind of prepper you are and to just mention that it may be good to get up a small stock of food/water, tp, and maybe a generator and some gas, then leave it at that. I wont be home if big shtf happens by the way...


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

I had been wondering if grocery stores were having staffing issues. I know our local little DG is hard up for help. In the past, they always had stock put up the same day it was delivered. Now it takes two or three days. I also read somewhere last week (I’ve tried to remember the source, but can’t) that DOD has now deemed base commissaries Mission Critical in order to insure food supplies continue to flow amid supply chain issues.

Its gonna be a wild ride boys and girls.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not about food but health care workers was brought up. Local regional hospital just fired 700 workers. Cause they wouldn't get the jab. So they must have plenty of employees. LGB. 

Areas largest supermarket can't stock shelves, no workers. People won't stock shelves for 12 bucks an hour. When they can make 20 anyplace else.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I worked in a big chain grocery store 50 years ago, the back room always had plenty of extra stock to keep the shelves full.
Now, with just-in-time supply, that is no longer the case.
if your grocery shipment was missing pickles, no problem there's more in the back to tide you over until the next truck.
No longer.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

BennyMG1 said:


> I had been wondering if grocery stores were having staffing issues. I know our local little DG is hard up for help. In the past, they always had stock put up the same day it was delivered. Now it takes two or three days. I also read somewhere last week (I’ve tried to remember the source, but can’t) that DOD has now deemed base commissaries Mission Critical in order to insure food supplies continue to flow amid supply chain issues.
> 
> Its gonna be a wild ride boys and girls.


they fired a bunch here, now they have to pay nurse practitioner money to regular rn's to come work. Ive heard that nursing homes are bad short due to people going travel nursing to make even bigger money, and when they get short, it makes other people want to quit now that the work load is all on them, still havent seen the administrators step in and get in the trenches with their troops either. They are also now doing twice the work with the same pay for those that stuck it out and didn't quit.


----------

